# First section new C- shaped shelf layout



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

36” width x 96” length x 44” height, a rush job with only a week to complete the table while visiting our new place in Washington State. Many other time competing projects happening at the same time.

L-girder style construction turned out a little taller than I expected. Plan to lower the height by replacing the 1x6 jousts during a future trip. Also plan to replace the solid plywood top with cookie cutter once the rest of table base is complete. I’m just happy to get up off the floor! 

Locomotive is Lionchief Plus that worked perfectly after sitting new in box for 2 years. Passenger cars are Lionel Alaska O27 set, together they make a nice train. On the siding is a K-line searchlight car.

Alan


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

What's the end radius, looks real tight.

Dan


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

MTH RealTrax 31” diameter curves. Yes tight but the Lionel has no problem. The plan is for a C-shaped with lift out bridge for center access. Will switch to wider radius then. 

Will not be able to work on layout again for at least a month. Just had to have trains running again.

Alan


----------

